# Favorite TV Theme Songs?



## John Crichton (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay, the Rescue Me/Firefly threads made me think of my favorite TV theme songs over the years.  How about yours?  The show itself may have stunk or just been a guilty habit but what were/are you favorites?

The best for me are from -

Rescue Me:  Just rocks.
Angel:  Strings + guitars are great.
DS9:  I just really liked the composition.  Liked it so much that I bought the sheet music and had my piano teacher teach it to me.
A-team:  No explaination needed.
Firefly:  Didn't like it so much at first but it really grew on me.  Possibly one of the best TV theme songs of this generation.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 25, 2004)

Twilight Zone - How classic is that?  Plus the Grateful Dead played it on the more modern version of the show.  
Blackadder, in it's various incarnations.
Red Dwarf - "I want to lie, shipwrecked and comatose..."   

Alfred Hitchcock and Monty Python's Flying Circus are classics, though that might be cheating as the music predates the show.

As a kid I always loved the Top Cat theme too.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 25, 2004)

Angel: Yup the stings get me, I like violin stuff (if it is violins)
Yoko Jakamoto Toto: It's a childrens program but I love the theme anyway.
The newest (in terms of shows) enterprise: I want to know who thats by, I like it lots!


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 25, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> The newest (in terms of shows) enterprise: I want to know who thats by, I like it lots!



Diane Warren wrote it and Russel Watson performs it.  It was redone from its original version.  I like the old version much better.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 25, 2004)

The theme to Angel was done by the Darling Violettas. A local band out of LA. I have their CD (though it doesnt have the angel theme on it). The CD is lost somewhere in my parents apartment. You can prolly find it on amazon.

I collect TV Themes on my pc. I have hundreds.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Oct 25, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Oct 25, 2004)

_The Rockford Files_.  Best. TV Theme.  Evar.

Honorable mention:
_Sanford & Son
Firefly
Babylon 5
Star Trek
The Jeffersons
The Simpsons_


----------



## enworldatemylogin (Oct 25, 2004)

I always liked the theme of Airwolf.


----------



## CrusaderX (Oct 25, 2004)

The theme from Twin Peaks.  Nice and moody.


----------



## Ghostwind (Oct 25, 2004)

Greatest American Hero
Rockford Files
Hill St. Blues
White Shadow

(All written by the same man, Mike Post.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree with pretty much all those mentioned here...but there's one that I've GOT to add.

Family Guy.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 25, 2004)

Magnum PI 
A-Team
Gilligian's Island
Batman 
Spider-man
World Greatest Americian Hero
Lost in Space


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 25, 2004)

2798. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Turtle Power (4:20)
2799. Theme - Armageddon (3:08)
2800. Theme - Back to the Future 2 (Longer) (3:17)
2801. Theme - Back to the Future II (2:18)
2802. Theme - Back to the Future (8:19)
2803. Theme - Bill & Ted's Adventures (3:33)
2804. Theme - Coca Cola (0:58)
2805. Theme - Ghostbusters (4:03)
2806. James Bond - Original Theme Song (1:44)
2807. Theme - Space Balls (3:42)
2808. Theme - Super Mario Brothers (3:54)
2809. Theme - Transformers the Movie (3:33)

2837. TV Theme - Spider Man Original 1967 Cartoon Theme (1:01)
2838. TV Theme - 7th Heaven (0:57)
2839. TV Theme - Adventures of the Super Mario Bros 3 (0:30)
2840. TV Theme - Alf (1:07)
2841. TV Theme - Alvin and the Chipmunks (0:59)
2842. TV Theme - Andromeda (No Words) (0:57)
2843. TV Theme - Angel Closing Season 1 (0:31)
2844. TV Theme - Angel (0:50)
2845. Darling Violetta - Angel Theme (Catharsis Mix) (3:28)
2846. TV Theme - Batman & Superman Adventures (0:59)
2847. TV Theme - Batman Beyond (1:00)
2848. TV Theme - Baywatch (3:21)
2849. TV Theme - Beast Wars (Japenese) (0:51)
2850. TV Theme - Beetleborgs Metallix (0:37)
2851. TV Theme - Beetleborgs (0:25)
2852. TV Theme - Beverly Hills 90210 (0:57)
2853. TV Theme - Beyblade (1:09)
2854. TV Theme - Big Bad Beetleborgs (2:22)
2855. Buffy the Vampire Slayer - Theme song (1:04)
2856. TV Theme - Captain Planet (Rap) (1:02)
2857. TV Theme - Captain Planet (1:03)
2858. TV Theme - Card Captors (0:47)
2859. TV Theme - Care Bears (2:05)
2860. TV Theme - Charmed (0:51)
2861. TV Theme - Cheers (1:03)
2862. TV Theme - Chicago Hope (0:49)
2863. TV Theme - Darkwing Duck (1:02)
2864. TV Theme - Digimon (American) (0:59)
2865. TV Theme - Dragon Ball Z - Rock The Dragon Open (1:00)
2866. TV Theme - Ducktales (0:59)
2867. TV Theme - Early Edition (0:42)
2868. TV Theme - Russell Watson - Enterprise 'Faith Of The Heart' (1:27)
2869. TV Theme - Freakazoid (1:02)
2870. TV Theme - Friends (0:47)
2871. TV Theme - Full House (1:24)
2872. TV Theme - Futurama (0:28)
2873. TV Theme - Galactic Warriors Ginga Man (3:51)
2874. TV Theme - Gary & Mike (0:33)
2875. TV Theme - Get Smart (0:57)
2876. TV Theme - Gilligans Island (1:35)
2877. TV Theme - Growing Pains (1:02)
2878. TV Theme - Happy Days (1:14)
2879. TV Theme - He-Man (1:12)
2880. TV Theme - Hercules (0:57)
2881. TV Theme - Highlander The Series Theme (0:32)
2882. TV Theme - I Dream of Jeannie (0:49)
2883. TV Theme - Inspector Gadget (1:15)
2884. TV Theme - Knight Rider (Remix) (3:16)
2885. TV Theme - Knight Rider (1:18)
2886. TV Theme - M.A.S.H. (0:53)
2887. TV Theme - Macgyver (1:10)
2888. TV Theme - Married With Children (1:13)
2889. TV Theme - Masked Rider (0:50)
2890. TV Theme - Mighty Max (1:00)
2891. TV Theme - Monster Rancher (0:58)
2892. TV Theme - Mummies Alive (1:01)
2893. TV Theme - The Munsters (2:54)
2894. TV Theme - Mystic Knights of Tirnanog (0:45)
2895. TV Theme - Nick Freno (0:47)
2896. TV Theme - Oingo Boingo - Weird Science (6:04)
2897. TV Theme - Passions (2:21)
2898. TV Theme - Passions (0:34)
2899. TV Theme - Perfect Strangers (1:15)
2900. TV Theme - Pink Panther (1:32)
2901. TV Theme - Pinky And The Brain (1:00)
2902. TV Theme - Reboot (1:00)
2903. TV Theme - Ren and Stimpy (0:44)
2904. TV Theme - Roswell (0:45)
2905. TV Theme - Sailor Moon (American) (Extended) (1:35)
2906. TV Theme - Sailor Moon (American) (0:31)
2907. TV Theme - Sailor Moon (Japanese) (3:56)
2908. TV Theme - Samurai Pizza Cats (1:30)
2909. TV Theme - Saved by the Bell (0:40)
2910. TV Theme - Seinfeld (0:47)
2911. TV Theme - Shasta Mcnasty (0:34)
2912. TV Theme - She Ra (1:10)
2913. TV Theme - Silverhawks (1:15)
2914. TV Theme - Simpsons (Extended Version) (1:38)
2915. TV Theme - Smurfs (Techno Remix) (2:41)
2916. TV Theme - Sonic the Hedgehog (1:01)
2917. TV Theme - Sonic Underground (0:59)
2918. TV Theme - Southpark (0:26)
2919. TV Theme - Star Trek the Next Generation (2:56)
2920. TV Theme - Stargate SG1 (0:54)
2921. TV Theme - Startrek Deep Space Nine (0:43)
2922. TV Theme - Startrek First Contact (2:46)
2923. TV Theme - Startrek Voyager (1:42)
2924. TV Theme - Suddenly Susan (0:48)
2925. TV Theme - Super Mario Brothers Super Show! (0:59)
2926. TV Theme - Super Mario World (0:37)
2927. TV Theme - Survivor (0:56)
2928. TV Theme - SWAT Kats (1:02)
2929. TV Theme - Tale Spin (2:22)
2930. TV Theme - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (0:58)
2931. TV Theme - That 70's Show (1:23)
2932. TV Theme - The A Team (1:37)
2933. TV Theme - The Adventures of Pete and Pete (0:59)
2934. TV Theme - The Avengers (2:18)
2935. TV Theme - The Brady Bunch (0:58)
2936. TV Theme - The Drew Carrey Show (2:33)
2937. TV Theme - The Legend Of Zelda (0:47)
2938. TV Theme - The Nanny (0:48)
2939. TV Theme - The OuterLimits (1:00)
2940. TV Theme - Pretender (0:43)
2941. TV Theme - The Tick (0:30)
2942. TV Theme - Thundercats (1:15)
2943. TV Theme - Transformers (0:35)
2944. TV Theme - Voltron (1:14)
2945. TV Theme - VR Troopers (0:50)
2946. TV Theme - Who's The Boss (1:02)
2947. TV Theme - Will Smith - The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air (1:12)
2948. TV Theme - X-files (Extended) (3:24)
2949. TV Theme - X-men Cartoon (0:57)
2950. TV Theme - Xena Warrior Princess (0:59)
2951. TV Theme - Young Robin Hood (1:31)

2203. Power Rangers - Mighty Morphin Alien Rangers (1:00)
2204. Power Rangers - Mighty Morphin Power Rangers (0:59)
2205. Power Rangers - Mighty Morphin Power Rangers (0:59)
2206. Power Rangers - Dino Thunder (1:00)
2207. Power Rangers - In Space (0:45)
2208. Power Rangers - Light Speed Rescue (1:01)
2209. Power Rangers - Lost Galaxy (1:00)
2210. Power Rangers - Ninja Storm (1:02)
2211. Power Rangers - Time Force (1:01)
2212. Power Rangers - Turbo (0:30)
2213. Power Rangers - Wild Force (1:00)
2214. Power Rangers - Zeo (1:01)


----------



## Mr. Kaze (Oct 25, 2004)

*The Anime Entries...*

_Slayers_, _Slayers Next_ and _Slayers Try_ are all fantastic.
_Last Exile_'s opening track -- the TV edit -- is stunning.
And _Trigun_'s hard-rock "HT" is just plain fun.


----------



## Grizpapa (Oct 25, 2004)

Off the top of my head:

Miami Vice

21 Jump Street

SWAT

Perry Mason (classic)


----------



## Caius (Oct 25, 2004)

I enjoyed the Hellsing Anime theme, it wasn't moody or anything but it was kind of strange so it fit at least to me. and it was pretty catchy, I'd hum it for hours after watching an ep.

and I always liked the buffy theme


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 25, 2004)

The first one that pops into my head is the theme for _Freaks & Geeks_-"Bad Reputation" by Joan Jett & the Blackhearts. Not an original theme, but I love the song. I guess I'm just a punk at heart. I also really likethe Angel theme, which seems to be quite popular here.


----------



## Jamdin (Oct 25, 2004)

My top favorite theme songs would be:

Dark Shadows
The Munsters
The Addams Family
Peter Gunn
The Avengers
The Man From UNCLE
Smallville
Star Trek
Good Times
F Troop
Chico and the Man
Sanford and Son


----------



## ledded (Oct 25, 2004)

Sanford and Son.  Quincy Jones with the funk that never gets old.

Rockford Files.  Just always has had a soft spot in my heart, I dunno why.  Always liked the show, the whole down-on-his-luck-barely-hangin'-on-PI archetype has always been a favorite.


----------



## Grizpapa (Oct 25, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> _The Rockford Files_.  Best. TV Theme.  Evar.




Now I like the Rockford Files theme and all but best ever? *No*

_*NO, NO, and NO. 
Wait, did I mention NO. * _ 


The best theme ever:

SHAFT


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 25, 2004)

he's one baad mutha....


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Oct 25, 2004)

Hawaii Five-O
and 
Babylon 5


----------



## Grizpapa (Oct 25, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> he's one baad mutha....




_*Shut your mouth...*_


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 25, 2004)

Grizpapa said:
			
		

> _*Shut your mouth...*_




Just talkin' bout Shaft.


----------



## billd91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Off the top of my head:

Rockford Files
Hawaii Five-0
Record of Lodoss War: Legend of the Heroic Knight
Malcolm in the Middle
the Flintstones
Scooby Doo
Jonny Quest
Star Trek (original series)
MASH (when you put the lyrics to it)
WKRP in Cincinnati
Hill Street Blues
Perry Mason

Almost forgot:
Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids
Dr. Who (how could I almost forget Dr. Who?)


----------



## VorpalBunny (Oct 26, 2004)

Grizpapa said:
			
		

> Now I like the Rockford Files theme and all but best ever? *No*
> 
> _*NO, NO, and NO.
> Wait, did I mention NO. * _
> ...




Agreed that Shaft probably does have one of the best themes.  However, the Rockford Files still is the TV show with the best theme. EVAR.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Oct 26, 2004)

I lthink the second season ending theme to Inuyasha by Do As Infinity is pretty good.

Another vote for Firefly, and I've always liked the Buffy theme song.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 26, 2004)

Several come to mind...

The Addams Family
Northern Exposure
Star Trek (original)
Star Trek: DS9 (first version -- pre-bad bass line...)
Rockford Files

Of course you can tell I don't watch much in the way of current tv...


----------



## Krieg (Oct 26, 2004)

Taxi

WKRP In Cincinnati.


----------



## driver8 (Oct 26, 2004)

My little list, in no particular order:

Sanford and Son
Firefly
Futurama
Spongebob Squarepants
Dragnet


----------



## RichCsigs (Oct 26, 2004)

Of the ones not mentioned already I'd have to go with
Johnny Quest
The Weird Al Show
Charmed (I like the song)
Josie and the Pussy Cats
Mission Impossable
Ranma 1/2
Stop That Pigeon!
Scooby Doo
Magilla Gorilla
Doctor Who
Teen Titans
Battle of the Planets


----------



## reddist (Oct 26, 2004)

Nobody has mentioned the opening piece for Cowboy Bebop? 

I dig that one 

Angel, X-Files, and Smallville are also on my list.

There was a "techno" version, or versions, of the X-Files theme circulating around dance clubs a while back... that was fun too.

-reddist


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 26, 2004)

For me 

 Firefly

 Bionic Six   I always liked it.

 Indiana Jones

 Star Wars

 Superman


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Oct 26, 2004)

Mine would be:

Cowboy Bebop
Firefly
X-Files
Angel
Buffy
Stargate: SG-1
Highlander
Babylon 5

I know there are more, but my brain is locking up.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Oct 26, 2004)

The Tetsusaiga theme, from Inuyasha.

Edit:  My bad, it's "A Difficult Situation."  That's usually played when Inuyasha's getting his tail handed to him, be it by Sesshomaru or Ryokuotsei or whoever.

The theme from Exo-Squad.

The opening theme from Tour of Duty (first two seasons...yes, it's Paint it Black, by the Doors, but it's still cool)

The theme from Gargoyles

Apparently, I like horns and percussion.  Who knew?

Brad


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 26, 2004)

Teen Titans
Hong Kong Phooey
Rockford Files
Fall Guy (I'm the unknown stuntman...)
Inspector Gadget
Monk (It's a jungle out there, danger everywhere...)
Gravitation (Super-Drive)
Ranma 1/2
Firefly
Babylon 5
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Bob Newhart Show
Cheers (esp. the long version)
Mary Tyler Moore Show
Dick Van Dyke Show
Wings


----------



## haiiro (Oct 26, 2004)

For me it's...

Firefly
Star Trek: TNG
X-Files
Highlander
Star Trek: DS9

...in pretty much that order. Firefly's theme song is unbelievably good, and out of those five it's the one that most evokes the show for me. Awesome song.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 27, 2004)

The theme to *I Dream of Jeannie* always lifts my mood


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 27, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> The opening theme from Tour of Duty (first two seasons...yes, it's Paint it Black, by the Doors, but it's still cool)





 Dude, that would be The Rolling Stones who sang Paint it Black.  Cool song still.


----------



## CalicoDave (Oct 27, 2004)

My Favorites:

Hawaii-5-0
Rockford Files
Sanford and Son
Barney Miller


----------



## David Howery (Oct 27, 2004)

gee, no votes for "All in the Family" or "Welcome Back Kotter"?


----------



## Filby (Oct 27, 2004)

The Greatest American Hero -- "Believe it or Not"
Cheers -- "Where Everybody Knows Your Name" (again, especially the long version)
Frasier -- "Tossed Salads and Scrambled Eggs"
Family Ties -- "What Would We Do Without Us"
Growing Pains -- "As Long as We Got Each Other" (original version, not the a capella version from the last season)
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Monk -- both the first-season instrumental and "It's a Jungle Out There"

When I was a kid, I also liked the themes from Doug, Duck Tales, Gummi Bears, and Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 27, 2004)

DS9. No doubt.

Of course the next gen theme and the original theme are classics, and all the trek themes have their merits, but DS9: best series+best song.


----------



## Abraxas (Oct 27, 2004)

Incredible Hulk (the closing music from)
Cowboy Bebop (the TV edit)
Banana Splits
Johnny Quest
Brimstone
UFO
CSI


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 27, 2004)

Ahnehnois said:
			
		

> DS9. No doubt.
> 
> Of course the next gen theme and the original theme are classics, and all the trek themes have their merits, but DS9: best series+best song.



The original early version, or the latter "Klingon War Drum" version? Both?


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm slightly partial towards the original version.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahnehnois said:
			
		

> I'm slightly partial towards the original version.



 The original version is a classic, IMHO.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 28, 2004)

Being a trombone player, I like the brass background parts in the newer version, and that one opens and ends well, but I don't really like the "up-tempo" feel.

The original version is more majestic, more elegant, but it has a lot of empty space. Thus I slightly prefer it. They're both the same song, though.


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahnehnois said:
			
		

> Being a trombone player, I like the brass background parts in the newer version, and that one opens and ends well, but I don't really like the "up-tempo" feel.
> 
> The original version is more majestic, more elegant, but it has a lot of empty space. Thus I slightly prefer it. They're both the same song, though.




Very true. I found a (more) orchestral version of the ds9 theme. I'll see if I can find it (I doubt it's on my pc).


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Oct 28, 2004)

A lot of good songs have already been mentioned.  One that I've always liked that nobody's mentioned so far:

Earth: Final Conflict.

I love the opening music to that show.  I've been searching for an mp3 of the first season version forever (have the second season version, but that one's not quite as good as the original, IMO.)


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 28, 2004)

Definitely another vote for Angel.  Though others are good too.  I also like both openings songs for Ghost in the Shell [Stand Along Complex and 2nd GIG].


----------



## Mark (Oct 29, 2004)

Someone mentioned Monk, so I'll add the theme "Tear It Apart" from the new show "Wing Nuts"


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 29, 2004)

David Howery said:
			
		

> gee, no votes for "All in the Family" or "Welcome Back Kotter"?



"Those were the Days" sort of grates on my nerves. Rather listen to the piano instrumental.

"Welcome Back" original format is better. I'm a sucka for doo-wops. HOWEVER, somebody in the rap music world pretty much ruined it for me.


----------



## Henry (Oct 29, 2004)

Hawaii 5-0 - the 1970's version of CSI. Thinking about it, it seems that 5-0 influenced CSI a pretty good deal.

While I'm thinking about it, The Who themes from the CSI's are pretty cool.

Like "I Dream of Jeannie" lifts Teflon B, "Beverly Hillbillies" lifts my spirits. 
_Well, come listen to a story 'bout a man named Jed..._

A-Team ranks up there with "KICK ASS" themes. Make you want to shoot the tires out of a passing car with an M-16. No one would die, of course.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 30, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> A-Team ranks up there with "KICK ASS" themes. Make you want to shoot the tires out of a passing car with an M-16. No one would die, of course.



Funny. I'm trying to remember the _A-Team_ music but all I got playing in my head is the _Magnum PI_ opening theme.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 30, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Funny. I'm trying to remember the _A-Team_ music but all I got playing in my head is the _Magnum PI_ opening theme.



 How can you forget the military cadence of the A-Team?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 30, 2004)

The Sliders Theme and the Gargoyles Theme from Seasons One and Two.


----------



## Templetroll (Oct 31, 2004)

Doctor Who theme was awesome.

Tubular Bells from "the Exorcist" was a blast.

Mickey Mouse Club theme - it doesn't get better than that!

In Philadelphia the Late Show used "Syncopated Clock" by Leroy Anderson as it's theme.  Great tune!


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Oct 31, 2004)

Lessee.

The original Justice League before they went guitar-y with Unlimited.
Batman: the Animated Series
Superman: the Animated Series
The Flash (live action one)
Another vote for Cowboy Bebop (TANK! is the title IIRC)
The Adventures of Brisco County Jr.
Wild Wild West
Both animated versions of the TMNT tho I like the newer one more
Beast Wars
Another vote for I Dream of Jeanie with a side of Gilligan's Island
Farscape
The "Rock the Dragon" DBZ theme
"Paint It Black" (theme to China Beach I think)
Kim Possible
Dexter's Laboratory
Jonny Quest 
Get Smart!
Benny Hill


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 31, 2004)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> Lessee.
> 
> 
> "Paint It Black" (theme to China Beach I think)




 Paint it Black was the theme song for the other Vietinam TV on at the time.  It was called "Tour of Duty"   That show was cool

 China Beach Theme song was "Reflections"  which is still a cool song.

 Found this neato site
http://www.geocities.com/tvshowthemelyrics/index.html


Ohh an another cool song

 Princes of the Universe For Highlander the Series.


----------



## The Quijotic Moose (Oct 31, 2004)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> Lessee.
> 
> The Adventures of Brisco County Jr.




Seconding this one...don't forget the theme song to Due South, which is a personal favorite of mine.

I also like "Unbalanced Kisses", which is the closing theme for Yu Yu Hakusho for part of the series.


----------



## Brakkart (Oct 31, 2004)

Angel
Smallville
Dawson's Creek ("I Don't Wanna Wait", not the lame song they replaced it with on the DVD's!)
Babylon 5 (especially series 3 & 4)
Visionaries cartoon
Mysterious Cities of Gold cartoon
Gummi Bears cartoon
Airwolf
The A-Team
Knight Rider
Defenders of the Earth cartoon
The Muppet Show
The West Wing
Original series of Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 31, 2004)

The Quijotic Moose said:
			
		

> Seconding this one...don't forget the theme song to Due South, which is a personal favorite of mine.




I've got them all on VHS... it's amazing how much more space that takes up than three seasons of something on DVD!  

Fantastic show.

Clannad's 'The Hooded Man' theme for _Robin of Sherwood_.  And all the other music to that show.  _Legend_ was the first album I ever owned.

And I like most of what's on Brakkart's list!  

-Hyp.


----------



## Brakkart (Nov 1, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> And I like most of what's on Brakkart's list!
> 
> -Hyp.




Thanks!!

Another one to add, and I cannot believe we all missed this one out:

THUNDERCATS!!

Ohhh and another old favourite:

M.A.S.K  (*sings* Mask crusaders... working overtime, fighting crime, fighting crime. Secret raiders, who will neutralise, soon as they arrive. Trackers gonna lead the mission, and Spectrum has such super vision....)


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 2, 2004)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Dawson's Creek ("I Don't Wanna Wait", not the lame song they replaced it with on the DVD's!)



I hear there were some issues on the use of that artist's music on DVD.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 2, 2004)

That 70's Show
Smallville
Stargate SG-1
Firefly
Enterprise
Star Trek: DS9
Cheers
CSI (all of them, The Who rock)
X-Files
The A-Team
Highlander (Princes of the Universe is probably the best Queen song)
WWE RAW (back when it was 'Across the Nation')


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 2, 2004)

Ones I have not seen listed yet:

Land of the Lost
Lost Saucer
Dr Shrinker
Electra Woman and Dyna Girl
Man From Atlantis
Salvage One
Stingray
Captain Scarlet


----------



## Popeye's Chicken (Nov 2, 2004)

Batfink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(anyone other than me remember this cartoon?)
Malcolm in the Middle
The Greatest American Hero 
Hockey Night in Canada
Simon & His Magic Blackboard
The Mighty Hercules ( Mainly because once its in my head it stays there, and that's gotta mean something)
Kids in the Hall


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome Back, Kotter
Underdog
WKRP
All in the Family
Jeffersons
Mr. Belvedere. (Leon Redbone. Dig it.)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 2, 2004)

Popeye's Chicken said:
			
		

> Batfink (anyone other than me remember this cartoon?)




Uh... anything like Fangface?  

Hey, has anyone mentioned Animaniacs yet?

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hey, has anyone mentioned Animaniacs yet?



Oh, gawd, no. I'm already sick of the "Yakko, Wakko, and Dot" song.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 3, 2004)

How about_ The Garry Shandling Show_?



> This is the theme to Garry's show,
> The opening theme to Garry's show
> etc.


----------



## Caliber (Nov 3, 2004)

I defintely have to vote for the ending theme of the Hulk. I was never a fan of the character, or of the show, but the theme sticks in my mind so well I doubt I'll ever forget it. 

I had never considered the Hulk as a tragic character until I heard that theme at the end of the show.


----------



## billd91 (Nov 4, 2004)

Popeye's Chicken said:
			
		

> The Mighty Hercules ( Mainly because once its in my head it stays there, and that's gotta mean something)




There are a lot of things that stick in my head that aren't necessarily good. How about "It's a Small World After All" or Barney singing just about anything? Or La Cucaracha sung in English... slowly.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll go ahead and add the German version of the "Pinky and the Brain" theme.  Very high on the unintentional comedy scale.  Classic.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 5, 2004)

Angel
Buffy
Star Trek: Voyager
The Shield


----------



## Templetroll (Nov 5, 2004)

The theme to "The Lone Ranger" (aka William Tell Overture)

"Happy Trails to You" closing song on Roy Rogers show.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 6, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I'll go ahead and add the German version of the "Pinky and the Brain" theme.  Very high on the unintentional comedy scale.  Classic.



Umm. German version?

Show me the lyrics.


----------



## Ace (Nov 7, 2004)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> The theme from Twin Peaks.  Nice and moody.




Very good stuff. I own both of the Albums and a Julie Cruise one as well

Another great tune is the theme from TekWar Warren Zevons 

"Is it real or not"


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 8, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Umm. German version?
> 
> Show me the lyrics.



 I don't have any.  You'd have to obtain a copy of the song.  If you like I can send you a copy via email.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 8, 2004)

Smallville
Enterprize
The ending theme of the Hulk is a great call.
Rockford Files brings back memories of Jr High.

The most frequently sung TV theme songs would have to be Beverly Hillbillies, Greenacres, Scooby-Doo, & Gilligan's Island


----------



## Krieg (Nov 8, 2004)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Original series of Battlestar Galactica




You know in retrospect I'm surprised this didn't get more mention. Most TV jingles pale in comparison to BG's orchestral opus.


----------



## The Human Target (Nov 9, 2004)

Knight Rider


----------



## The Human Target (Nov 9, 2004)

Knight Rider
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Spider-Man (Cartoon)
Angel
Batman The Animated Series
That 70's Show
Highlander- Queen Rocks
The 90's X-Men cartoon
Firefly
Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 9, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Smallville
> Enterprize
> The ending theme of the Hulk is a great call.
> Rockford Files brings back memories of Jr High.
> ...



 Don't forget Jeopardy.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 9, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I don't have any.  You'd have to obtain a copy of the song.  If you like I can send you a copy via email.



Ugh. I'd rather you'd send me a 60-year-old fruitcake than a physical copy of that song.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 9, 2004)

*Underdog*
When criminals in this world appear
And break the laws that they should fear
And frighten all who see or hear
The cry goes up both far and near
For Underdog! Underdog! Underdog! Underdog!

Speed of lightning, roar of thunder
Fighting all who rob or plunder 
Underdog. Underdog!

When in this world the headlines read
Of those whose hearts are filled with greed
Who rob and steal from those who need
To right this wrong with blinding speed
Goes Underdog! Underdog! Underdog! Underdog!

Speed of lightning, roar of thunder
Fighting all who rob or plunder
Underdog. Underdog! 


*Super-Chicken*
When you find youself in danger, 
When you're threatened by a stranger, 
When it looks like you will take a lickin', 
(puk, puk, puk, puk)
There is someone waiting, 
Who will hurry up and rescue you, 
just Call for Super Chicken! 
(puk, ack!) 
Fred, if you're afraid you'll have to overlook it, 
Besides you knew the job was dangerous when you took it 
(puk, ack!) 
He will drink his super sauce 
And throw the bad guys for a loss 
And he will bring them in alive and kickin' 
(puk, puk, puk, puk)
There is one thing you should learn 
When there is no one else to turn to 
Call for Super Chicken! 
(puk, puk, puk, puk)
Call for Super Chicken! 
(puk, ack!) 



George of the Jungle


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 9, 2004)

"Popeye the Sailor Man" 

I'm Popeye the sailor man.
I'm Popeye the sailor man.
I yam what I yam
And that's all what I yam.
I'm Popeye the sailor man.


I'm Popeye the sailor man!
I'm Popeye the sailor man!
I'm strong to the finich,
'Cause I eats me spinach.
I'm Popeye the sailor man. 

I'm one tough gazooka
Which hates all palookas
What ain't on the up and square.
I biffs and I boffs them
And always outroughs 'em
But none of 'em gets nowhere. 

If anyone's dasses to risk me fisks
It's "Bop!" and it's "Wham", understand?
So keep good behav'or,
That's your one lifesaver
With Popeye the sailor man. 

I'm Popeye the sailor man!
Popeye the sailor man!
I'm strong to the finich,
'Cause I eats my spinach.
I'm Popeye the sailor man!


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 9, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Ugh. I'd rather you'd send me a 60-year-old fruitcake than a physical copy of that song.



I'm good for either. Just let me know.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 9, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Underdog*
> When criminals in this world appear
> And break the laws that they should fear
> And frighten all who see or hear
> ...



Ever watch Scrubs?

http://www.mattglickman.com/The_Blanks-Underdog.wma


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 9, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Ever watch Scrubs?
> 
> http://www.mattglickman.com/The_Blanks-Underdog.wma



All the time.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted's band (The Blanks) is great.  Their CD is a little sparse on the actual tunes but the ones that are on there are well done.  I hope to see them on the show again soon.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 9, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> You know in retrospect I'm surprised this didn't get more mention. Most TV jingles pale in comparison to BG's orchestral opus.




Ooh, yeah.

Blake's 7 is another one that gets me.

-Hyp.


----------



## trowizilla (Nov 11, 2004)

Can't believe no one mentioned MASH. "Suicide is Painless", heh.

Also, the theme from Samurai Pizza Cats! 

"There's Speedy Cerviche, the leader of the bunch
A heck of a fighter, makes a heck of a lunch!"


----------



## Krieg (Nov 11, 2004)

trowizilla said:
			
		

> Can't believe no one mentioned MASH. "Suicide is Painless", heh.




There is something truly creepy about the fact that the song is even more depressing without the lyrics.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 12, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> There is something truly creepy about the fact that the song is even more depressing without the lyrics.



Yet it is a memorable tune. In my high school days, we hummed it to annoy our schoolteacher.


----------

